# '73 was a great year for music.



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

This year is the 40th anniversary of the release of (at least) two of the greatest albums ever - The Dark Side Of The Moon and Tubular Bells

P.S. For those interested, Bowers and Wilkins have Tubular Bells available for download in 24-bit, both in stereo and 5.1 Surround :thumb:


----------

